# 2010 Arnold Classic Men's Bodybuilding Results



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2010)

*2010 Arnold Classic Men's Bodybuilding Results*

Best Poser 
Kai Greene

Most Muscular 
Branch Warren


*RESULTS:*

1. Kai Greene

2. Phil Heath

3. Branch Warren

4. Dexter Jackson

5. Toney Freeman

6. Ronny Rockel

NP
Hidetada Yamagishi

NP
Johnnie Jackson

NP
Melvin Anthony

NP
Robert Piotrkowicz

NP
Roelly Winklaar

NP
Sergey Shelestov

NP
Tarek Elsetouhi

Bodybuilding.com - 2010 IFBB Arnold Classic, Ms. International, Fitness International & Figure International Results!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 6, 2010)

Missed the live Web cast, but just finished watching the replay courtesy of Bodybuilding.com.
*
Bodybuilding.com - 2010 Arnold Classic Webcast Replays Main Page!*

Wow. Dexter _in 4th._

Congratulations to Kai Greene!


----------



## twarrior (Mar 7, 2010)

Kai Greene was awesome all the pose downs and routines.


----------



## Mags (Mar 7, 2010)

I didn't see it, but I thought Dexter was gonna take this. Or at least make the top three. Fair play to Kai, though, he is a monster when coming in on form. Glad Phil is starting to fill his potential, too. Hat's off to Branch, the dude must be working his ass off to keep up with those more genetically-gifted competitors. Hope he can hold this momentum.


----------

